# Gov shutdown



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

So the government can't do surveys and crank out reports. Is that really a bad thing for the farmer? I'm Shure the investors are unhappy but is this really going to have a financial effect on us?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Waterway64 said:


> So the government can't do surveys and crank out reports. Is that really a bad thing for the farmer? I'm Shure the investors are unhappy but is this really going to have a financial effect on us?


Nope

Of course -- negatively, some way some how -- that's standard for farming


----------

